# New Pad/New Garage/Man Cave



## losi_8_boy

Well been wanting a garage ever since i have been into detailing and to have my own space and finally got the keys to our new house on friday 2nd March 

*Pics*
























*Empty Garage*
































*Chucked my stuff in*
















*Organized *









































Its not massive but allows me to keep my stuff together and leave my car in there too.

Will get better lighting in there in time too.


Love this pic









Cheers


----------



## alan_mcc

Gorgeous house and tidy wee garage.

Enjoy :thumb:


----------



## davidc1987

tidy garage.. and nice car.. i was looking at getting one of those or the new shape, but went for the cliosport instead.... insurance is a killer


----------



## Matt_Nic

Out of interest, where is that?


----------



## DMH-01

Looks good matey :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Nice new house and good space for detailing and good collection of gear you have enjoy


----------



## Alzak

funny my Mate mum just bought similar looking house but with garage on other side


----------



## herbiedacious

That'll soon fill up! Looks like you've got a bit of roof storage area too. Wonder if there's a chance of digging a pit,looks elevated enough,imagine,you could wax inside your rims without taking the wheels off.


----------



## Bratwurst

Lovely gaff man!

Right into that garage too. Reminds me of mine, but without the moisture lol.


----------



## Baker21

Congratulations on the new pad and all the best with it.......:wave:

Even if there isn't a massive amount of space it's useful to store bits and pieces in although I hope that the Pink Autoglym bag isn't yours buddy..........

Look forward to seeing the improvement on your new Megane after some time with Russ.........:thumb:


----------



## herbiedacious

Just noticed,you've got a drain at the bottom of the drive, that's the snow foam dispersal problem solved!


----------



## losi_8_boy

Matt_Nic said:


> Out of interest, where is that?


Peterborough



herbiedacious said:


> That'll soon fill up! Looks like you've got a bit of roof storage area too. Wonder if there's a chance of digging a pit,looks elevated enough,imagine,you could wax inside your rims without taking the wheels off.


yeah got some stuffed stored up there at the moment lol



Baker21 said:


> Congratulations on the new pad and all the best with it.......:wave:
> 
> Even if there isn't a massive amount of space it's useful to store bits and pieces in although I hope that the Pink Autoglym bag isn't yours buddy..........
> 
> Look forward to seeing the improvement on your new Megane after some time with Russ.........:thumb:


cheers mate... no its the missus, doing her bit for detailing



herbiedacious said:


> Just noticed,you've got a drain at the bottom of the drive, that's the snow foam dispersal problem solved!


lol


----------



## ffrs1444

looking nice get them walls painted white makes it alot lighter


----------



## stolt

nice house and more importantly nice mancave. once thats painted up (try and do it befor eyou move anything else in) ive just done mine and ive kive dhere for 3 years and needed a 8yrd skip to help me make space ! nice collection of goodies aswell


----------



## losi_8_boy

Cheers guys... What would I use?


----------



## Matt_Nic

It's a lovely looking house that looks just like some the Mrs and I looked at in Dartford a few weeks ago, hence why I asked


----------



## EliteCarCare

Nice house and garage, all the best. Recognise those plates! 

Alex


----------



## FL1P 89

Lovely pad sir and the house isn't bad either! Quite envious lol


----------



## ianFRST

thats awesome. congrats 

more pics of the house? :lol::thumb:


----------



## DetailedClean

nice garage and house

The exterior looks great, any interior pics?


----------



## losi_8_boy

Yeah I'll add some soon, cheers guys


----------



## losi_8_boy

Here's a few.... Got my digital ariel and tv getting fitted to the wall Friday so will get some pics off that.


----------



## ben-150

Very Nice:thumb::wave:


----------



## aarondenney

Matt_Nic said:


> It's a lovely looking house that looks just like some the Mrs and I looked at in Dartford a few weeks ago, hence why I asked


those weren't the ones on west hill park in Dartford by any chance mate?


----------



## K82R

Nice looking house, the photo of the car from garage does look really sweet + nice selection of detailing equipment.

Always liked the Megane especially in the Yellow/Gold colour.


----------



## aarondenney

OP Nice house, Garage and Motor by the way, Just noticed I jumped in and hijacked there.

All the best with new pad


----------



## jamesgti

nice house and garage mate.


----------



## k333ebs

hi mate cracking house you got there is it on the Hampton estate?

Gary


----------



## losi_8_boy

Another from peterborough wa hoo lol, no mate it's in netherton.


----------



## losi_8_boy

well bed and sofas not even in yet but had to get my telly on the wall lol.

always wanted a garage and telly on the wall :lol:


----------



## AndyC

losi_8_boy said:


> Cheers guys... What would I use?


Walls - best I found was cheap DIY store emulsion (£10 for 10 litres). You'll need maybe 2 coats.

Floor - sweep clean first then use a proper concrete sealer then the best quality paint you can afford. International is a good bet as it's readily available amost everywhere.

Alternatively you can spend a lot on a resin type floor which will be as hard as **** and look properly bling-a-liscious to boot.


----------



## Panther

Quick question, how much was the house?


----------



## losi_8_boy

Cheers Andy...

£18700.50


----------



## Glen.MJeeSe

losi_8_boy said:


> Cheers Andy...
> 
> £18700.50


Either I can't read numbers, or this is a mistake? Or this is a very very very cheap house....?


----------



## losi_8_boy

Wish it was lol!!!! £187500


----------



## Guest

Nice setup

What are the dimensions of your garage mate?


----------



## shane_ctr

losi_8_boy said:


> Wish it was lol!!!! £187500


Were is this? That's a bargin in my area that would be about 300k I recon

Tv looks great hide the cables mate


----------



## losi_8_boy

I'll find out mate, it's in Peterborough pal.

Cables will be hidden in time.

Cheers


----------



## Focusaddict

Hey what's with the toilet brush. lol
Nice, cosy set up.


----------



## losi_8_boy

Focusaddict said:


> Hey what's with the toilet brush. lol
> Nice, cosy set up.


lol.. its for the arches, nice stiff brush oh and cheap.

couple off new pics, Need to find a wheel bucket for my wheel decal now.
And my new frame ready for my DW Artwork poster :argie:


----------



## Focusaddict

I'd look a right plum using a toilet brush washing my car outside. lol


----------



## losi_8_boy

DW pic turned up 

















Next up is too cover the whole floor in black or blue mats and paint walls white


----------



## losi_8_boy

Oh and for above size is 9ft x 18ft


----------



## PaulN

losi_8_boy said:


> Cheers Andy...
> 
> £18700.50


Thats a very good price, and i know a bit about it too!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Only just seen this mate - very, very nice indeed!

Looking forward to giving the Meg some love too


----------



## losi_8_boy

Next step is painting the walls white and then floor grey or get some garage mats which will cost me around £180...I have the wall paint and ready to buy the flooring.

Not sure on what to get though? Anyone used these type of mats for garages? My car will be parked in there as well


----------



## ercapoccia

Looks good!


----------



## organisys

White walls make a huge difference!

Check for any gaps round the garage door from the inside of the garage with the door closed. If you have any get some door seals. Stops moisture, leaves, dust, insects etc from getting in!


----------



## Russ and his BM

Go to Wickes for the paint. Buy a 10 litre tub of trade white emulsion for £20 and you're away. SERIOUSLY, this is the *best* paint I have ever used. It covers so well. You'll need no more than 2 coats on bare bricks. Buy dulux or crown and you're looking at 5 coats, and the paint will be twice as expensive...


----------



## gotamintvtr

nice house garage and car. 

i wish houses were that cheap round here. my 3 bed semi and garage was 230k with tonnes of work todo  

let us know how them floor mats are i will be looking for some flooring when i build my new garage.


----------



## robq7653

Looking good mate like the print :thumb: still need to frame mine, what size frame is yours?


----------



## MEH4N

that looks good, would love to do something similar. Love the car and house :thumb:


----------



## Smoothie

losi_8_boy said:


> DW pic turned up


Cool picture bro, where did you get it? Or was it a past group buy on here or something?


----------



## losi_8_boy

Cheers guys, I will find the dimensions of the frame, I just used some black card to fill the frame as well.

If you go into the DW shop you will find them in there mate. They about £23 posted


----------



## Smoothie

EDITED: Found it mate thanks


----------



## losi_8_boy

Little update.... Managed to paint 3/4 off the walls white now and will do the rest soon then it's on to the floor. I want to go with tiles but @ £600 I'll stick to paint, So I'm going grey on the floor.


----------



## Scoobr

Looking good mate 

I'll get the RS parking sign to you this week :thumb:


----------



## Cambelt

The white walls look excellent  

I found it took me weeks to paint the breeze blocks in the garage, bricks look much easier!


----------



## losi_8_boy

Scoobr said:


> Looking good mate
> 
> I'll get the RS parking sign to you this week :thumb:


Cheers mate...  seeing your garage made me pull my finger out and get painting lol


----------



## losi_8_boy

Cambelt said:


> The white walls look excellent
> 
> I found it took me weeks to paint the breeze blocks in the garage, bricks look much easier!


Cheers mate, took 2 coats in the end. It's getting the cement covered in paint between the bricks that's a nightmare, so much brighter at night now


----------



## losi_8_boy

Thanks to Scoobr for my RS parking sign :[email protected] love it


----------



## Scoobr

Awesome mate, looking good 

Glad it arrived safely :thumb:


----------



## burger

Spam spam...


----------



## 182_Blue

burger said:


> Spam spam...


Sorted


----------



## losi_8_boy

other side finished now...
























floor next then false ceiling


----------



## Samh92

I want your house/man cave, looks brilliant


----------



## Scoobr

Looking good mate :thumb:

Definitely time to get the floor done now  

Did you get my PM re engine cover?


----------



## jlw41

great garage that bud :thumb:


----------



## losi_8_boy

Done a cheapo job on the false ceiling today £6 lol
Bin bags and drawing pins :[email protected] it's just to stop the dust from the roof coming down on to my car as I plan on giving it the works one night in there.
And fitted a blue roll holder and picture from Scoobr (thanks)
I also have my grey and blue chequer floor tiles coming from the group buy on here


----------



## a1diamond

love the false ceiling


----------



## whiteboy

Looks great. Wish i had a garage i could swing a cat in let alone do some work in. Got far too much junk in there.


----------



## Scoobr

Looking good mate, glad you like the pic :thumb:

Looking forward to seeing the flooring when it goes down....


----------



## losi_8_boy

Group buy tiles turned up but paid extra for blue. So have blue and dark grey.

will go down Monday


----------



## craigblues

losi_8_boy said:


> Group buy tiles turned up but paid extra for blue. So have blue and dark grey.
> 
> will go down Monday


Splashed out then. :thumb: What did it cost you for a single garage?


----------



## losi_8_boy

£408 all in. My garage is 19x8


----------



## cleancar

watching with interest !


----------



## badman gee

Hello!

I'm considering that flooring, will be interested in feedback.

I'm in Peterborough too.

Love the house and garage.

Mark


----------



## losi_8_boy

^ cheers guys. I'm laying it Monday so I'll let ya know but looks spot on and a few guys have already laid it on here.


----------



## PTAV

cant wait to see results dont think i could justify that much on flooring
stick to my large rubber mats  good on you though!!!!


----------



## losi_8_boy

Started....


----------



## craigblues

See it would cost me nearly £1000 to do my garage/unit once built. Will have to have a think.

Flooring looking good.


----------



## losi_8_boy

Finished...








Filled...


----------



## edthedrummer

Looks awesome!! What a lovely house you have!

From a fellow local meganesport user


----------



## b9rgo1234

That flooring looks great :thumb: ... makes me wish I had a garage


----------



## Scoobr

Looks absolutely fantastic mate :thumb:

Makes me want to do mine even more!


----------



## JJ_

That is a fantastic space and flooring is great, a great place to stay this winter.


----------



## losi_8_boy

Been after a clock for the garage for a while and was at MK Centre today and they had a ice watch stall and they where selling clocks :-/ so I picked one up.
Will mount it tomorrow


----------



## losi_8_boy




----------



## Zetec-al

That ice watch clock looks brilliant!


----------



## Jonny_R

Looking brilliant mate! top work, and brilliant man cave

Cant wait to finish my degree and get my own place with my own man cave


----------



## Mk2Singh

Floor looks good


----------



## B17BLG

Hiya buddy. Have you thought about plastering the walls and painting them gloss white? I'm in the same situation as yourself at the moment and also thinking about LED downlighters as the light they produce is incredible!


----------



## losi_8_boy

Cheers guys, I was just looking at your thread B17BLG and was gonna send you this way lol.

At the moment I'm happy with the way it is, only been in the new house 9 months. Will look into the above in time as got to many things I want and not enough money lol


----------



## andrewhutch1

This is what I need in my life! Great job there.
(From another RS Meg driver)


----------



## Kev_mk3

love the work you have done. Can i ask where is the garage flooring from do you have a link?


----------



## Shinyvec

By the looks of the quality of the outside and inside of the house it was not built by the same Builders that built ours. I can only wish


----------



## losi_8_boy

Kev_mk3 said:


> love the work you have done. Can i ask where is the garage flooring from do you have a link?


Thanks peeps...
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=268540


----------



## losi_8_boy

Sorted my brushes out and drilled a few holes in the end's to put them on my rail...


----------



## losi_8_boy

Little update with a few changes and new goodies 

Had a little spend up as my got my yearly bonus.









All stored 









Moved my power supply to the front of the garage with a extension along the wall from the back









Not a bad size garage, should be able to polish in there along with a new gazebo I've just bought too









Cheers


----------



## S3LDM

Fantastic work, cant beat your own space to work on the car..


----------



## fotismt

Awsome garage! 

Great job!


----------



## D.Taylor R26

love the rail for the brushes mate. having a new garage built myself and am going to have to use that idea! 

let me know your thoughts on the AF polishes when youve had time to try them out. you'll love the blaster as well. very handy piece of kit to own.


----------



## gunnvald

Nice place


----------



## Puntoboy

Looks good does that. Where was your flooring from?


----------



## losi_8_boy

Group buy on here mate


----------



## John.C

Hi Glen

You had a go with the sidekick yet ? , I think I'm going to copy your brush rack aswell


----------



## losi_8_boy

Lol, I plugged it in and it was already on and I you know what ha ha crapped myself. It's very powerful and tried it on a wheel and works very well.

No probs on the rack mate, I got the rack from IKEA for about £4

Cheers


----------



## Puntoboy

losi_8_boy said:


> Group buy on here mate


R-Tek then? Sweet, thanks!


----------



## losi_8_boy

no major update, just keeping it clean and a new shelf for my auto finesse stuff lol

and need to buy some garage ceiling hook for my new push bike


----------



## TheGruffalo1

Love the new floor. :thumb:


----------



## olliecampbell

I like those alloy covers. Where did you get them from?


----------



## Jonny_R

There made by richbrook, I've it a set for my summer wheels


----------



## losi_8_boy

Yup that's right, got them from eBay for about £20


----------



## losi_8_boy

Another little update...

Getting a shed built in the garden and got round to shifting that massive fridge/freezer unit I never wanted in there lol

Got my bike hooks up for my boardman and moved my track wheels and a new floating shelf for my stereo.

A bit more room in there now and some more when the shed is up


----------



## cday

losi_8_boy said:


> Sorted my brushes out and drilled a few holes in the end's to put them on my rail...


We're did you get the hooks from? Can't find them anywhere


----------



## losi_8_boy

Came with my £4 ikea rack lol


----------



## losi_8_boy

Go onto eBay and type in utensil hooks


----------



## cday

Can't find them anywhere mate 😔


----------



## bigup

cday said:


> Can't find them anywhere mate 😔


http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/70271093/

and http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/30072646/


----------



## cday

bigup said:


> http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/70271093/
> 
> and http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/30072646/


You are a star thank you


----------



## Jonny_R

What have you used through each of your brushes to give them something to hang with?

Looking at getting a tool chest which has a handle on one side so going to try and find some hooks to hang on that for my brushes


----------



## losi_8_boy

There are a few similar ones on there and I used zip ties


----------



## Joshy514

This looks quality mate. I think my garage will be about the same size as yours as our house is a new build too. Happy to see a Megane in there too, pretty certain my mk1 Leon will fit now. I'm more excited about moving in purely because of the garage! Can I ask where you got the black plastic shelving from in the first few pics? Cheers.


----------



## losi_8_boy

Cheers mate... Check out argos or Bnq


----------



## ncd

losi_8_boy said:


> Cheers mate... Check out argos or Bnq


Homebase (same company as argos) , Screwfix and B&Q also sell them in various sizes.


----------



## g12eg

this is a simular size to mine.. i like some of the little touches.. i think I'm going to start my own thread soon


----------



## Joshsta1000

Brilliant read, in process of building my own lean to/garage, this is how I want it to be!! 

All your hard work has paid off, looks ace!


----------



## Joshy514

One more question for you, what paint have you used to paint the walls white? Cheers.


----------



## losi_8_boy

Just b&q emulsion about £10 for 20litres


----------



## daz1972

What did you use to hang your bike up with?


----------



## losi_8_boy

Garage hooks from halfords £6


----------



## alcarp

been using this as my garage is pretty much exactly same dimensions. some nice little touches. 

struggling to find the white emulsion £10 for 20l, is it not online/do you have a link? cheers


----------



## losi_8_boy

Had masses at Bnq mate


----------



## steveo1986

Just had a look through the whole thread, you have done a great job with the garage mate! Loved the way that you organised all of your detailing brushes.
I managed to find the Ikea rail and slightly different metal hooks on eBay, great idea!:thumb:


----------



## losi_8_boy

Cheers mate.. You have the metal hooks then? Yeah they are better


----------



## steveo1986

losi_8_boy said:


> Cheers mate.. You have the metal hooks then? Yeah they are better


Yeah I will have on Monday when they get delivered, hopefully won't need the tiewraps as the metal hooks look small enough to fit through the detailing brushes holes!


----------



## alcarp

found it mate on the end of aisle when I went in, it was £10 for 10l, not exactly going to break the bank  now the hard part to follow! 

subscribed!


----------

